# Fed up



## Lyndsey (Jun 8, 2010)

Sam is being a typical teenager and not speaking to me! He seems to be keeping his blood sugars quite in order but the last three HbAc1 have been 11.2% and we are being seen monthly by the diabetic consultant and nurse.  He has got a girlfriend now and I think this has made him think about keeping his sugars in check, lets hope they are down next time we go.  He has started to drink beer and cider when he goes out on a Friday with his friends, so another thing for me to worry about.  I hope he gets his head round this one day. I think about this daily and it does my head in so I can't blame him, just wish he would talk to someone about it.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Lyndsey,

If you want I'll pass you my contacts if Sam wants someone to chat to who has been through that age with it. What insulin regime is Sam on? Beer and cider are basically carbs with a kick (hence why I've gained something like two stone at uni!) Just ask your DSN about booze advice. To start with a little at a time but a few decent hangovers will teach him not to drink too much too often. As for women, well, they do help a little! Some of my ex's were relatively interested in the D.

Tom


----------



## Lyndsey (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Tom.  He doesn't want to talk to anyone, but thanks for the offer.  He is on the basal regime so is on 30 units of lantus in the evenings then carb counts for the rest of the time and injects 1unit of novarapid per 10g of carbs.  He won't have breakfast and won't inject at school.  he Had lost weight the last time we went to the clinic about a month ago so he is messing about with the D at the mo but that has to be expected I suppose!  I try not to speak to him about it because it only angers him!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ah injecting at school. That was never a problem for me as I can't remember life without the D. He needs to understand what's happening to his body when he doesn't inject. I would suggest a pump if your son doesn't like jabs but that is very much a decision which you cannot take lightly. It took me a year or so to decide what I wanted one. Just remember, any time he says he wants to talk you know where I am. Just let me know and I'm happy to.

Tom


----------



## Lyndsey (Jun 8, 2010)

Its not the injections he just doesn't want to take it all with him to school and can't be bothered! I know typical teenager! I am hearing a lot on this forum about the pump but not really sure what it is and whether it would be better for him.  Is it intrusive the pump?

Lyndsey


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 8, 2010)

Depends how you definite intrusive. I don't find that it gets in the way of anything. Infact it's better than jabs as it's no way near as in your face as injections. People think I might just be playing with my MP3 or phone when I've got ti out to bolus or whatever. I can even use a remote control on it. You have to want to work hard to manage your diabetes if you want a pump. If you don't put in the effort you don't get anything more out of it than you would if you remained on jabs.

Tom


----------



## CarolK (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Lyndsey,
My son is 21 and dx 7 years , so I have been through those dreaded teenage years with the D. Not sure theres an awful lot you can do, but keep an eye on him. Me son sounds pretty much like yours, its not really been open for discussion. I know he def is not interested in a pump as he doesnt want to wear something 24/7. However all is not lost, as the past 12 months he seems to be taking this thing more seriously, he is actually testing and carb counting, and is getting heavily into weight training. Up to this point I think I have spent most of the time, fighting to get him to do things. Its not nice, but they do come through it.


----------

